

The power of story: stories as agents of personal transformation - samclemens
http://aeon.co/magazine/psychology/once-upon-a-time-how-stories-change-hearts-and-brains/

======
qnaal
"People say that what we're all seeking is a meaning for life. I don't think
that's what we're really seeking. I think that what we're seeking is an
experience of being alive, so that our life experiences on the purely physical
plane will have resonances with our own innermost being and reality, so that
we actually feel the rapture of being alive." \- Joseph Campbell, The Power of
Myth

